
Show HN: I co-wrote a book on training Deep Learning models in Go - cfgt
A friend and I wrote a book on how to build and train Deep Learning models in Go. We wanted it to be a useful reference for deep learning basics for Go programmers.<p>Deep Learning is slowly seeping into everything we use every day and we thought it would be great if more people could do it in Go.<p>The book is available here and on Amazon as well. 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.packtpub.com&#x2F;big-data-and-business-intelligence&#x2F;hands-deep-learning-go<p>We would appreciate any feedback and we&#x27;re always looking to improve.
======
chewxy
Allow me the opportunity to also plug Gorgonia (which this books is about) -
it's Hacktoberfest right now and there are many issues in Gorgonia tagged
Hacktoberfest: github.com/gorgonia/gorgonia

Its contributors are quite active on Github and quite helpful - Olivier,
Darrell, Gareth, Nabil, etc.

------
sun_n_surf
What do you mean available here? I can't see a link to the book?

~~~
cfgt
Unfortunately, it looks like Hacker News doesn't parse URLs in the post text,
but here's a link: [https://www.packtpub.com/big-data-and-business-
intelligence/...](https://www.packtpub.com/big-data-and-business-
intelligence/hands-deep-learning-go)

